# New 08 F350



## BoulderBronco (Aug 20, 2003)

Just bought an 08 F350 Diesel It's a regular cab auto with power everything. Picking it up Thursday. I plan on putting a Fisher Xtreme V 8'6" plow on it. I have a question that I can't seem to find a accurate answer to. What kind of mileage are people getting with these 6.4L diesels?


----------



## landcare pa (Dec 2, 2004)

*fuel*

mine is a crew cab and gets 12-14 tops


----------



## BoulderBronco (Aug 20, 2003)

landcare pa;413680 said:


> mine is a crew cab and gets 12-14 tops


Are you sure? Everywhere I read says at least 15MPG if not up to 20MPG. I've found many people saying they are getting 17-18 even when towing 10,000lbs. Have you actually run the numbers or are you just guessing? Even the three different dealers I went to said close to 20.


----------



## landcare pa (Dec 2, 2004)

*fuel millage*

yes im 100% sure ive had this truck for 4 months and have 11,500 mies on it 12-14 is pushing it


----------



## BoulderBronco (Aug 20, 2003)

weird. I'll just have to check mine when I pick it up.


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

Landcare is dead on with a zero. Mine has 9 or 10,000 miles and gets 13.6 just everyday driving, well actually better than everyday - about 30% of miles are cruising at 60mph.

The dealer had a guy call me asking about milage, they told him 18-20 is what he could expect - I told him drive downhill and coast and he'd have no problem.

My 05 got 16-18 no problems. Only difference is 05 was a F350 super cab long bed and 08 is a crew cab.

Part of it may be the emissions stuff but I think there is some computer bugs - it stumbles every now and then. What do you expect, new motor and all.


----------



## BoulderBronco (Aug 20, 2003)

framer1901;413728 said:


> I think there is some computer bugs - it stumbles every now and then. What do you expect, new motor and all.


Have you taken it to the dealer to check it out? I got a reg. cab so I think I should expect a bit better than you guys. Either way it's lower than the 18-20 the dealer was raving about.


----------



## yamaguy (Aug 26, 2007)

Here this is the best place for info about Fords. http://www.ford-trucks.com/forums/index.php
I am on that site and there alot of guys that have alot of knowledge. http://www.ford-trucks.com/forums/656019-2008-f250-psd-mpg-horrible.html


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

I haven't taken it in, been way to busy past few months. Hopefully have a small break before it snows though. I'm gonna check my sticker and see what the milage was supposed to be also.


----------



## BoulderBronco (Aug 20, 2003)

framer1901;413962 said:


> I haven't taken it in, been way to busy past few months. Hopefully have a small break before it snows though. I'm gonna check my sticker and see what the milage was supposed to be also.


I've been doing alot of reading on Ford-trucks.com (thanks for the links yamaguy.) Is it re-gen you are experiencing? Check out this link.


----------



## lieutlamson (Dec 4, 2006)

The best site for ford diesel discussion is thedieselstop.com.


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

I don't think it's the re gen, although I have noticed the high idle. Mine, when you step on the gas, it stumbles every now and then.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

I think those power chokes are weird. I had a 05 F-350 reg. long box and couldnt get better than 10mpg. I had heard a bunch of people saying "it should get 18-19". Thats what I thought too but there was no way the mileage was going to just about double. Had it back to the dealer many times and they said nothing was wrong with it. Sold it for a Cummins and am now getting ~18mpg around town and 23-24 on the highway. 

I have heard that the new 6.4's only will do low teens for mpg no matter what they are doing. Diesel power mag just did a review and thats what they found as well.


----------



## LAWN & SNOW (Oct 13, 2007)

*99 f-150*

I have a 99 f-150 I would like to put a plow on this year, but cant seem to find one that would work with my truck. The front end rating is only 3200 pounds.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

LAWN & SNOW;416343 said:


> I have a 99 f-150 I would like to put a plow on this year, but cant seem to find one that would work with my truck. The front end rating is only 3200 pounds.


Might want to start a new thread for that. Either way there are many plows available from anyone of the major plow manufacturers.


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

doo you have any pics of your truck???


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

Everyone I've spoken to has complained about the fuel mileage. Many folks are only seeing 10-12mpg.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

on my 08 i havent gotten over 10. 8 and i have a 6 spd


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

iceyman;423343 said:


> on my 08 i havent gotten over 10. 8 and i have a 6 spd


Jeez. Don't hate me, but I'm getting 16 around town and 20+ hwy...


----------



## Pat M (Oct 19, 2005)

Reasons like this is why I haven't even bothered with trading in my 03 F250 and getting an 08. No matter what they claim that fuel mileage is suppose to be better but for the extra $ why go parallel with my fuel economy rather than getting better. If Ford could only tell me what they did with the manadatory emissions recall they did on my wife's Excursion to go from a constant 19.5-20 mpg to a whopping 14.8 mpg's. Really makes driving the Excursion useless now. Hopefully they will have updated flashes on the truck and it will improve fuel mileage. 

Framer for your problem I thought I read on TDG that there was a reflash that took care of the stumbling at times during idle. There were a few people that complained that at times when you were sitting at a stop light the idle would all of a sudden increase and you couldn't hold the truck back by stepping on the brake. They would need to actually shut the truck off and then when they restarted the trucks it would idle fine. Now Ford tries pointing the finger to the owners and saying that their foot slipped off the brake and was actually hitting the accelerator. That I don't buy and don't know if they actually found the remedy for it. I have to bring my 03 back into Ford to get a couple of things looked at an will talk to the diesel mechanic to see if there have been any issues on the ones that they have sold so far. I guess only time will tell. My 03 F250 was an Oct 02 build so of course you exect issues when it is one of the first ones off the production line where as my wife's 03 Excursion was an April 03 production build both with the 6.0 motor and both with different running states. I love my truck and all but I guess you have those that will love their vehicles whether they have problems or not and those that think they can beat the snot out of them and go back because something broke and blame Ford for the issues. 

Sorry off my rant box I go but I really hope that these trucks will get better than the 14-15mpg's that I continually keep seeing posted.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

This truck does not exist until I see pictures!:realmad:


----------



## capt caper (Jan 2, 2003)

mine gets 10 to 12 around town..expect lousey mileage compared to 7.3's 

gas is the way to go if getting an 08 and not hauling really heavy loads.


If I didn't have a 4K camper to haul in bed I would have gotten gasser.


----------



## KATTRANSPORT (Nov 8, 2007)

I have a 08 F450 crew cab with 4.88's automatic. I get 12 on the highway empty driving like my mother. Other then that im around 9-10. It completely crushes the reason for buying a diesel truck. It will be my last. I dont understand they make these trucks burn cleaner. Add all this crap such as dpf filters egr valves etc. But you use twice the fuel. Now tell me how that is better for the enviorment. ?


----------

